# Nettleham Hall July 09



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2009)

After a bit of hunting around, i found the grid ref for Nettleham hall, and got my answer as to why i couldn't find it on GoogleEarth! It's set in the middle of a small wood and can't really be seen from the air.
The buildings are in a pretty poor state, and have been mostly taken over by vines and trees, which gives the place a slightly 'Indiana Jones/Tomb Raider' look!

The only history i could find was the same as in other posts on the subject:
Nettleham Hall was a stone mansion on a slight hill. The Hall was destroyed by fire in 1937. The iron gates to the property were once the entrance to the churchyard at St. Peter-at-Arches, Lincoln.

Took the trip with a couple of mates, one of which has now signed up on DP as BileMonkey! The hall is a truely awesome place and I'll certainly return on a less windy day to get some better pics methinks...

The famous gates












The inner wall and round window
















Some Details:










More internal shots, the forrest has realy started to take over




































Entrance to the cellars?






You can still see some of the old 1st floor fireplaces






















Also visited the cottage in the grounds, but that's for another day!

D


----------



## jonney (Jul 26, 2009)

what an impressive ruin. They certainly knew how to build things to last in them days,first a fire, then left to the elements and even mother nature trying to destroy it totally, but the walls still stand . Great place and Photo's thanks for sharing guys


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers Jonney, nature is certainly trying to claim it back!


----------



## freebird (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice pics, I love pics 3 and 13 the best. What a great place! The place looks so beautiful almost magical.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Freebird! Appreciated!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice on Darkness, you have certainly captured that well. I have heard of this place but never actually been. Have you been to Nocton?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 27, 2009)

Not yet mate, but it's on 'the list'!


----------



## stiglet (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics! I have been here countless times now, I love it! Need Lara croft outfit!!


----------



## Darkness (Aug 14, 2009)

Hehe, ah but would it suit you?!?


----------



## Runner (Aug 16, 2009)

Some nice shots there mate,

Never heard of it until a couple of reports on here recently, looks very "Indiana Jones" as you say - thanks for posting, reckon I'll take a look down there soon!


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool explore


----------



## marshall10 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic find there!


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 19, 2009)

god that gate is something else. looks amazing!
looks liek it was very grand in its day. great 1
kelly


----------



## multihorndsheep (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi, 

What's the grid ref ?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't know the OS ref, but if you click here it'll show you on Google Earth


----------



## jezamon (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool... wish i was closer!


----------

